# Edu Edge, Lester B. Pearson School Board in Quebec, and crooked consultants



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Crooked consultants making false promises, and it seems that the School Board doesn't care a lot... (but of course, these students bring in big international student fees!!!): 
International students easy prey for immigration recruiters - Canada - CBC News


----------

